# How many bikes do you have?



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Two*

One *Stumpjumper* for everyday use, one *fatbike* for winter use and fun.

I met a gal at the LBS the otherday who had 9!


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

3.

I love my Expert Stumpy FSR and Ventana El Rey but I'm still trying to use to the Epic.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Three!

A Stout custom hardtail
A Cotic Rocket
A 1980-something Raleigh Max my Grand Dad gave me.

Used to have a whole bunch more than, but last year there was an Ebay massacre.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

2
'02 Hardrock
Bikes Direct road bike


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

I have 2, but want one more
2011 Niner RIP 9 & 2012 Santa Cruz Butcher
I want a DH bike now toout:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

A lot.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

2 years ago - 13
Now - 2 (one road, one MTB)
Gave 12 bikes away, kept 1, had it stolen, bought 2 temporary bikes till I can afford one I like.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Do frames count? im constantly building, disassembling, and changing things so its hard to have a total number. As of now i just sold my Fuel and my LTS so that puts me down to 24, or 25 counting my dept store huffy cruiser i ride the dogs around on with my girlfriend


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

my tres hombres:
'11 enduro (frame with '08 saint build)
'09 sx/4x
'08 blkmrkt mob djer


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

2.

Trek Fuel EX-8

Novarro Big Buzz daily driver.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Four for me, two for wife, and one for daughter.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

One a rigid hardtail to everything WaltWorks. No need, or space, for more!


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

1

Gravity 29 Rigid SS


----------



## sarina (Oct 10, 2012)

Rule no 12: Velominati
While the minimum number of bikes one should own is three, the correct number is n+1, where n is the number of bikes currently owned. This equation may also be re-written as s-1, where s is the number of bikes owned that would result in separation from your partner.

I adhere to this rule because it suits me.  All other rules are meant to be broken.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

sarina said:


> Rule no 12: Velominati
> While the minimum number of bikes one should own is three, the correct number is n+1, where n is the number of bikes currently owned. This equation may also be re-written as s-1, where s is the number of bikes owned that would result in separation from your partner.
> 
> I adhere to this rule because it suits me.  All other rules are meant to be broken.


Exactly. N+1 is the magic number. This is especially important when taking on the status of 'fiancé' "how many bikes do you have?"

I dunno, not enough.

It is important to establish that you have many bikes, and enter the relationship/matrimony with as many as you can. This way, wifey can't ever quite keep count, and if you happen to add another to the stable?. No big deal. "This old thing?" And, if you happen to fall into the 'old bike has to go, to make room for new bike' (which isn't too bad actually) you will have an ample stable to manipulate.

My current number in actuality is 6 (DH, hard tail, xc/trail, xc/trail backup, road, trials bike)


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Too many? I've tried to simplify, but it never seems to work out. I could probably get by with my Hecker or Spearfish and my Crosscheck. Two bikes to rule them all. I can't remember the last time I rode my fixie, cargo, or folding bike...

Built and functional (in order of most used to least used):
Salsa Spearfish
Santa Cruz Heckler
Access XCL 9r (fully rigid singlespeed)
Surly Crosscheck
One One Inbred (built as a snow bike with an endo front and an internally geared hub)
Yuba Mundo (cargo bike)
Giant fixie
Dahon Speed P8 (folding bike)

In partial build or frame status:
Redline Monocog 29er
Scwhinn Homegrown


----------



## Autocycle (Aug 5, 2012)

One 2005 Stumpjumper. It is old but it is all the bike I need. I used to have a whole garage full of bikes but my life is much better when I have only have one.


----------



## sarina (Oct 10, 2012)

My Titanium Lynskey Pro 29 (singlespeed) is so beautiful to ride that I don't even look at other bikes since I built him up. I can't put a photo up now...have to wait until I've done 10 posts...but I don't want to ride any other bike because he's so perfect. Every race is a joy on him and all other riders comment on how beautiful and minimal he is. He weighs 9.2kgs dripping with mud.
I sold my dualie & geared bikes as I just never rode them anymore and felt guilty about them gathering dust.
Once you ride the perfect bike you don't lust after others.
My roadie...isn't the perfect bike and I keep looking at road bikes online. Pure Bike Porn. All matt black Pinarello Paris....ooooh, argh. they just look fast. sigh.
My cycling friends say to buy all your bikes in the same colour and then your significant partner can't really differentiate between bikes coming and going.Some of them ride them straight away before taking them home and get them filthy so they look like old bikes -never shiny, sparkly new.


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

I have two bikes. 2011 Giant Trance X2 and 2011 Gary Fisher HiFi Pro


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just one but by spring it may be 3.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

1

I use it everyday at the trails and I use it to race.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

In order of purchase:

9-0-7 Fatty
Trek Superfly 100
Trek Allant, (wifes bike)
Pinarello Quatro
Argon 18 E-114
Santana Soveriegn, (tandem)
Cannondale 3.0 criterium
Shwinn Le Tour

There is a 130-150 mm full suspension trail bike in my near future. Don't tell my wife.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

3.5. 

Titus Drop U Road Bike
Independent Fabrication Hardtail
Turner Spot
The front half of a Ibis Cousin It Tandem.


----------



## 2000Z3M (Aug 14, 2006)

Five
three are mine, 2 road and one mtb, selling one road
two are the wifes, 1 mtb and one road


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

*how many bikes do you have*

2 for me

old beater schwinn clear creek for around the neighborhood and paved trails

niner wfo for dirt diggin

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Thiuda (Sep 11, 2009)

Four. In no particular order, though the Navigator is on permanent loan to a friend. I like riding the Surly up hills, the Monocog on more technical downhills, and the Eclipse on the road. According to Strava, they all get pretty equal mileage, too - about 40 miles a week per bike (not counting the Navigator).

Surly 1x1
Redline Monocog 29
Jamis Eclipse (Roadbike)
Trek Navigator


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I have 3 but know for sure I need 5.
Have: SS, rigid, 29er. Uber carbon road bike, Ghetto Miami Vice era Diamondback Apex neighborhood don't have to lock it up bike. 
Need: Cyclocross type commuter & sumpin else that floats my boat.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

6

Each one is different and each serves a purpose: hard tail, full suspension, road, track, CX, and a cruiser I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Tri bike, road bike, flat bar road errand bike, 1998 all OEM Bianchi cool road bike I keep at work, full suspension mountain bike. 

I'm getting a new no-compromises carbon full-sus 29r, and will change over my current trail bike to hardtail, and giving my flat bar roadie to my little bro and that will make... 

Six. 

I ride about 3500 miles per year.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

6, Not enough, need 1 more...I believe the answer to the equation is N+1


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I remember there being a thread like this a while back where someone got offended by the number of bikes people were able to own.

I have two with me right now actually hanging on a rack by my computer as I type. GT Avalanche 3.0 Disc for play and an old beat up Trek 850 converted to SS that I use as my daily driver. Also have two bikes at my parents house for when I visit, Trek 7.3 FX and some Trek roadbike hand me down from my bro both of which are just for general pavement.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Airborne Skyhawk








'06 Specialized FSR XC








'07 Stumpy FSR








Of the three, I enjoy riding the hardtail most.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

1 for me, 1 for my wife has a Speshy Hardrock which suits her fine.


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

manbeer said:


> Do frames count? im constantly building, disassembling, and changing things so its hard to have a total number. As of now i just sold my Fuel and my LTS so that puts me down to 24, or 25 counting my dept store huffy cruiser i ride the dogs around on with my girlfriend


Holy bajeezus!!! that's a lot of bikes...

I have 2 complete one frame:
Fisher Rig 29er
24" Cruiser BMX 
20" Haro BMX (frame only)

Do ATV's count? We call them bikes around here! I got one of those too! (see avatar)


----------



## BasilMathews (Oct 11, 2012)

three. Just rocking in all of them.. lol


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

manbeer said:


> i ride the dogs around on with my girlfriend


^ For some reason that bit confuzzled me...I think I get it now though!

Mine:
'09 Giant Anthem X1 (prolly for sale soon)
'08 Giant XTC Team hardtail 
'10 Surly Pacer
'09 Specilzed Roubaix
'12 On - One In-Bred 29er (half built...waiting on last half of parts)
'12 Giant Trance X0 29er on order (two more weeks!!!)

Girlfriend:
'11 Trance x3
'08 XTC fully rigid set up for road riding

Son:
'08 Scott Yacoma

Various old frames, wheels etc laying around to probably build another 2-3 bikes, so clearly, I need to get on it and build them up, sell them and buy some sexy new stuff!


----------



## slowdave (Dec 15, 2006)

depends on who you ask, me? not enough, my wife too many but 3 that get regular use and many other bikes in various states of use projects fun cruiser you name it


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Total bikes in the house...10...with another on the way. 5 (soon to be 6) for me, 2 for my wife, 2 for our 12 year old, and 1 for our 10 year old.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Way to many.....in order of purchase: Trek 7000 singlespeed, Giant Trance X2, Giant Defy Advanced 3, Specialized Stumpjumper EVO 29er, Civilian Luditte 29er singlespeed......IF I had to thin the herd and only keep one, it would be the Stumpjumper EVO hands down.


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

3: Mountain, road, and crappy cruiser thing.


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

A1an said:


> Four for me,* two for wife, and one for daughter*.


You can only count yours, you lose points for trying to count theirs as yours.


----------



## Icey101 (Jan 15, 2012)

FS 29er RM Altitude and HT SS 29er On-One Inbred...I really do want to add a 650b to the list though.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

currently i'm down to 17 from 30+.

but i have my eye on a couple of sweet rides...


----------



## ReXTless (Feb 23, 2007)

Six:
Scott CR1
Santa Cruz Stigmata
Niner Jet 9 RDO
Spec. Stumpjumper FSR
All-City Big Block
All-City Nature Boy

Still need a fat bike and a SS MTB. 8 is clearly the right answer. Hope to be there soon!


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

I have 4, but I am starting to think that I don't really need the HT anymore. Thats the bike that my wife rides on the rare occasion with a few modifications and I still think I might race it when the opportunity presents itself with the right course. It's a good backup bike and a good loaner bike too. 

2013 Epic Comp Carbon
2009 Haro Mary SS
2010 Motobecane Fantom SL 29
2009 Motobecane Fantom CX


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

9 the last time I checked


----------



## DominicTabuzo (Oct 2, 2012)

*i Got 2 *

a japanese folding bike
and a Cross Country MTB


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

3
'91 OffRoad ProFlex 550
'08 Spec Big Hit
'09 Spec XC Expert


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

DominicTabuzo said:


> a japanese folding bike
> and a Cross Country MTB


This is the last place I thought I'd see Ika Musume.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

4, and realizing I really don't need 4 bikes.
Airborne Lucky Strike '99'
Surly Pug's 2012
Spec Stump jumper FSR 2012
Giant Rapid. 2011


----------



## DominicTabuzo (Oct 2, 2012)

AnonymouseTech said:


> This is the last place I thought I'd see Ika Musume.


lool, ya she's chillin by my desk hehe

hehe im an anime otaku jcheck out my room bro its filled with animes 
all over the place hehe










More Pics Here-> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.385006531513258.103760.100000117445252&type=3


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

2 for me
2011/12 Devinci Wilson SL 
2008 soon to be 2013 Banshee Rune.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

DominicTabuzo said:


> lool, ya she's chillin by my desk hehe
> 
> hehe im an anime otaku jcheck out my room bro its filled with animes
> all over the place hehe
> ...


Dude looks like we have the same tastes hahahahahha

I'm going to PM you my battlestation with anime stuff plastered on the walls by my gf once I get back home this weekend.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

3
- Santa Cruz Nomad
- Santa Cruz Heckler
- Iron Horse Maverick 4.5( have made this more into my wifes bike with the occasional loan out)


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

2004 Stumpjumper Expert, upgraded pretty much everything on this bike except for frame/fork/stem. Have it dialed in perfectly.
2012 Niner RIP 9, still getting this bike dialed in and loving it


----------



## Snipe (Mar 6, 2005)

a wall full in the basement.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I currently have two bikes, and I enjoy the heck out of them equally! :thumbsup:

2012 Specialized Epic Expert Carbon
2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Carbon

_The Twins_


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just one since I just got into MTB this summer. Once I get this where I want it, I'll probably get a FS 29er to go along with it.


----------



## SoCalAl (Aug 29, 2004)

Five complete bikes-
Spec. Stumpie 26 FSR
Civilian Luditte 29er SS rigid
Cannondale Six road bike
Salsa Las Cruces cross/ commute/ tourer
Townie three speed cruiser (actually my wife's but I ride it more than she does)
I have a mid 2000's Stumpjumper HT with a Fox Float, a late 80's. Stumpjumper frame and fork, and a 70's French road frame and the parts to put them together into bikes but I just don't have the time to do anything with them.


----------



## Dr Sloth (Mar 6, 2005)

This is amusing...I myself have 4.

'97 Homegrown hardtail
'98 De Rosa roadie
'12 Yeti SB95
'?? Barracuda hardtail (picked it up for $100 to use at campgrounds and anywhere it is out in public where it could grow "legs"


The reason I find this amusing is concerning the worry those have for their significant other. I am also a surfer and recently sold off some of my boards as we moved away from the coast to CO. I still kept 3 boards that can be used for travel.

However the amusing part is that there is an older story of a surfer wanting another new board but his wife would have killed him if he bought one. So, he went ahead and ordered a new board but had it shaped and painted to look like one of his older, beat-up boards so his wife wouldn't know. Great idea. 

Not so easy to do with bikes.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Two, see signature


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

Four: 2011 Kona Kahuna 29er, 2012 Santa Cruz Nickel 650b (build in progress), 1997 GT Pro Series BMX, 1987 GT Interceptor BMX.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> 4, and realizing I really don't need 4 bikes...


That's right, you need 5. The answer is always N+1

'84 Univega Viva Sport
'96 Bridgstone MB-3
Surly Cross Check
Scott CR1
GT Sensor 1.0

A fatbike is next on the list.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

4 right now and building another:

Trek paragon 29er ht
Planet X zebdi DJ 
S&M LAF bmx
Surly cross check

Building up an intense spider 29


----------



## DragonMTB (Oct 1, 2012)

I have 2 now, at one time I had way too many......sold them all and bought these 2 bikes. Planning on building a Fixie next......instead of fixie I think I got my eyes on Specialized Allez.....that'll be my next road bike :thumbsup:

2012 Raleigh Talus 29er
2006 GT I-Drive 5 3.0


----------



## Tulok (Oct 9, 2012)

ummmm... 
counting aloud, "one, two, plus... seven?"

9 bikes heh heh


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I did not include the piles of frames and parts I have in my basement. I've got 2 MTB frames, 2 road and 2 bmx. Probably enough parts to build another 1 of each....sigh


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

4 complete bikes built up and operational
Singular Gryphon
'93 Diamond Back Overdrive
Schwinn Crisscross commuter
Schwinn Cruiser/Klunker

2 frames
Trek 930 converted to SS
GT Rebound anatomica

I also subscribe to the n+1 formula. You can never have too many bikes!

frog


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

Right now I have 8 and I ride then all. Starting my next build this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I guess I'll join in on the pics:









Daily on top and fun on the bottom.

One more battlestation for DominicTabuzo above, you can also see the bikes are right there:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Six. Or in other words, about four less than I want.


----------



## KeithxCourage (Jan 31, 2008)

5. Non-cyclists are nonplussed by that number.
Waiting on cash for a fat bike and a new trials bike. 

If I had 10 bikes, it wouldn't be enough.


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

3. Bianchi road bike, kona dually and an old hard tail that does family duties with baby seat, trailer, trailgator, panniers for shopping etc


----------



## cskyle (Sep 9, 2012)

2 - A mountain bike and a road bike. What more do you need in the prairies?


----------



## jgutz71 (May 6, 2012)

*my bikes*

Three:
2012 Specialized Rockhopper 29er
2012 Trek Rumblefish
2013 Specialized Stumperjumper FSR Comp 29er


----------



## sarina (Oct 10, 2012)

Josh_SL2 said:


> Just one but by spring it may be 3.


You planning on breeding them?  Put your bike next to a really well pedigreed and expensive bike and hope to keep the offspring. If only.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

3 road bikes, 2 cyclocross bikes, 5 mountain bikes..1 road frame not built up..


----------



## passthestoke (Jan 24, 2012)

THREE! not enough!

3700 disc
BMC Streetracer
Wal-Mart beach cruiser that will be a lowrider by spring

what's next:
Trek 69er
tall post BMX


----------



## SlopeRiderSC (Oct 14, 2012)

Five, not less !
Trek Fuel EX9 for XC and competing on semi-wet, dry conditions ;
Specialized RockHopper for all terrains in wet and winter conditions ;
Specialized Big Hit for DH/Enduro and FR on mountains trails ;
Specialized EnduroFSR given back to my 13 old son to ride with me ;
Trek 1.5 (road bike) for road and training all along the year but especially on winter time when really too muddy


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

3 for me:
2012 Jamis Dragon Sport 29er, in process of upgrading
2006 Bianchi Giro
1960ish Pierce Arrow racer, restored, converted to fixed gear.

Plus a restored 1968 Schwinn Racer cruiser, given to my mom, and a 2012 Trek Skye SL for the GF.

I'd like to add a single speed flat-bar city bike and a FS 29er to that list too


----------



## yosarian9 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have three bikes.
A gitane from the 70's with road tires and a fixed gear that I occasionally take off-road.
A Hoffman 900 BMX bike that I havent touched in years and want to sell.
A MTB from walmart that needs a drivetrain overhaul. I havent touched this in years either.


----------



## Kinkrider888 (Oct 28, 2012)

4 Dirt bike, downhill, bmx, street bike


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

3

Yeti ASR Carbon

Yeti Big Top 29er

Trek Y50


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Four at the moment: 

Transition TR250 I've owned for 5 months (freeride/shuttle bike)
Transition Bandit 29 I've owned for 10 months (aggressive XC bike)
Salsa Vaya I've owned for 2 years (touring, transporting, in town cruising)
'69 Raleigh Twenty I've owned for 3 years (fully modernized but with original frameset, for errands & short trips)

By the end of 2013 I hope to have added a fatbike and dirt jump bike to the mix.


----------



## beerguitar69 (Nov 5, 2011)

Two. If i bought another bike my wife would make me sleep with them.

Salsa Big Mama 29'er
S&M .38 Special BMX


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Had 5 up until december last year, had a big interstate move, so got rid of 3... but added a roadie and another is in the post...
so:
2004 Yeti ARC
2008 GT Zaskar reissue
2012 Cannondale Synapse 3 Carbon
1996? GT Xizang (I think thats the year, will know whet it arrives)


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

Me

Cotic roadrat
Ragley TD-1 SS 
Merida FLX 3500 (speced down to 20lb 3x9)
On-one 456 summer season 
Specialized tricross SS 
Sandman Gobi fat bike 
Thorn Raven Enduro rohloff
Garyfisher rig SS 
Giant OCR2 (triggers broom - only the frame fork and chainset remain but its comfy)
Planet X Stealth Time trial bike


The Mrs has 

Merida HFX 1500 
Omega custom build easton road frame with ultegra 
GIant FCR winter bike (currently forsale)
Genisis dayone Alfine - new winter bike and commuter


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

2.5
1 complete CX'er that's my go-to bike
1 complete Xtracycle
1 Vassago Bandersnatch that loaned out it's drivetrain,stem,bars and brake levers to the Xtracycle for now.

Working on a new inexpensive 29"er SS to replace a Jabberwocky I sold this year,then will look at getting the Xtra it's own bits to rebuild the Bander


----------



## vicoz2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

2


Vicoz


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Sadly I only have 1, but I love it! I'm hoping to get another one next summer.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

Enough bikes to annoy the Wife and make the neighbors think I run a bike shop out of my garage…


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Gazelle city racer, Nishiki Z29 racebike, American Eagle Devil Hills retro DH bike.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Santa Cruz Nickel
Mid 80's Jamis Explorer
Specialized Roubaix
Merida CX4 Cyclocross Disc
Jamis Coda Elite
Felt Chronic

I don't own a car.

Also various frames in various states of assembly.


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

3 for me + 1 for my wife + 1 for my daughter + a kid cart.

Kona Kahuna '12
DeKerf Generation '98
Giant Kronos '96

Saddleback Mt Shasta '90's

Princess Bike

Onestep Cart


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

2 
Giant trance x
Bikes direct road bike. 

Working on a SS ht 29er.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Just one at the moment


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

I have 5 bikes:

Salsa Spearfish - racing and travelling
Salsa El Mariachi - SS fun
Salsa Vaya - paved paths and gravel
Surly Ogre - everywhere
Surly Pugsley - fun


----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)

Gt force 2.0
Bulls Blackadder 2


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

Me - 2.5

2007 Cannondale Caffeine F3
2011 Scott CX Comp 
Both bikes are far from stock. 
Also building a Bridgestone MB-6 frame up from spare parts laying around. Got a little one coming in the spring and will need a bike to pull her around. 

Wife - 2
2010 Scott Contessa Speedster 25
2011 Focus Black Hills
Her bikes have gone under the knife as well.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm down to 5.

2012 Trek Superfly 100 Elite
2012 Airborne Delta CX
2009 Redline d660
2010 Trek Soho S
2010 BMC Pro Machine

I'd like a fat bike, but don't see it in the near future.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*Three*

Two MTB s, one new and one old, one road bike old. My wifes MTB old and road bike old.

Three canoes, tupperware to kevlar, six kayaks of various types, a 20 ft travel trailer old, a pickup poptop camper old, three old pickup trucks (camper, ranch truck, toyota), eight pairs of snowshoes between us, 8 pairs of ski and trekking poles, 6 unpaired ski poles, and THIRTY EIGHT pairs of worn out skis in the barn!

Too much crap!


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just the two in my signature. I'd love to add more but my wife would kill me.


----------



## Bsin80 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've got 6 now. Just added the caadx to my garage.
1. Specialized Stumpy fsr 29er
2. Scott scale 29er
3. Cannondale CAAD9-1
4. Specialized transition Expert
5. Redline Monocog 29er
6. Cannondale CAADX disc


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

3 is enough


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Me - 3
Wife -2 
Son - 3

Me: 

2007 KHS XC104 (FS)
2013 Cannondale Trail 7 (HT)
1980's Hutch ProRacer (incomplete)


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

I have a ridiculous stable of bikes right now. In order of suspension travel from low to high:

2012 Giant TCR Advanced 0 UDi2
2012 Santa Cruz Highball C XTR 1x10
2010 Santa Cruz Tallboy C XTR 2x10
2012 Santa Cruz Nomad C XT/Saint 2x10
2012 Santa Cruz V10 C Saint (currently building it)

Except for the Giant I've purchased framesets and used a mix of old and new parts that I've found on clearouts at various places. 3 of the SC frames came from the VPLS sale so not crazy, crazy expensive but still crazy expensive. 

My wife is soooo understanding of my passion/hobby!


----------



## moclan (May 26, 2005)

just 1 and it does it all. Santacruz Nickel


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

5 bikes. 1 unicycle.


----------



## kooshbal (Nov 8, 2010)

*I'm Going to Miss Her*

When I obtained my last bike my wife was quite upset and could not understand why I would need another bike. With three vintage bikes, a touring bike, hardtail, and road bike I wanted a newer road bike with more speeds and brake lever shifters. I have a newer mountain bike, (fs) and a Hybrid.This past weekend she informs me in front of the adult children, if I get another bike it would be a deal breaker. I counted to 60 and start humming "I'm going to Miss Her, I think I got a bite." Do you think I was serious.......

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohwell73 (Oct 8, 2009)

2009 Giant TCR Alliance 1 - Road
2009 Niner Sir9 - Rigid SS
2010 Niner Jet9 - New build


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Six right now, from oldest to newest:

1.Surly Crosscheck:









2. Salsa Fargo:









3. Soma Juice (currently only a frame):









4. Rawland Sogn









5. Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 120:









6. Karate Monkey









I had the radical thought recently to downsize to two, likely the two Surlys, but then I've also had the hankering to try a carbon road bike.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

back down to two right now, hoping to add a trail/AM FS by spring...

ellsworth sub 22 - gravel, road
evil sovereign - anything fun!


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

3. Ibis mojo. Specialized Tarmac elite. Specialized carve sl 29.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

1. 2010 Trek Remedy 9.9










2. 2012 Specialized Demo 8i


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

That is the best looking Remedy I've ever seen!!:thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

MTB Pilot said:


> That is the best looking Remedy I've ever seen!!:thumbsup:


Yeah I salvaged it from some bum!

J/K Thanks for the bike!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

MMMM ...Bikes

Transition Blindside
Specialized Stumpy FSR29er
Ragley MMMBop
Adamant A1
IronHorse Sunday
Motobecane Messenger 
and a Access rigid SS....and a Koxx Djinn might show up this week?


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

Too much....

Album Fuhrpark - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de


----------



## MaynardSouthern (Jun 5, 2010)

'89 Rockhopper (grew up on an '87, closest I've come on CL so far)
'94 MB-3
'95 Breezer Thunder SS
'01 Homegrown HT
'?? Redline Monocog 29er

All rigid except the Homegrown, had to have something to ride on those days when I'm feeling my age 

'02 Fuji Roubaix

Working on a 50's Schwinn klunker.

That'll be it for awhile unless I put a storage pod in the front yard


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

quentek25 said:


> 1. 2010 trek remedy 9.9


want.


----------



## linkpurvis (Nov 22, 2012)

2
a 2001 Raleigh M50 and a 2010 Trek 7.1FX hybrid. I'd like to replace the Raleigh with a Rumblefish or other FS 29r...or at least something that actually fits me properly. I'd also like to upgrade the hybrid to a proper roadie or CX. Then I wouldn't mind having a cruiser, just for fun.


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

3

Windsor cliff29.1 SS rigid
Fuji tahoe pro
Motobecane track


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Streetking said:


> Too much....
> 
> Album Fuhrpark - Fotoalbum auf MTB-News.de


That blue Klein w/ white tires is as pretty as they come.:thumbsup:


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jul 26, 2008)

I was up to 5 at one point but I'm down to just 1 now. An On-One 456 Summer Season that I need to get a longer travel fork for! I'd love to see pictures of some of you guys' stables!


----------



## tim_a (Feb 25, 2007)

2 for me.
'06 GT iDrive 1.0 (the favourite )
'08 la Pierre roadie


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Bike addiction is not an isolated issue.


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

Me 4:

DH: Commencal Supreme DH V2
AM: Banshee Rune
DJ: Blk Mrkt Riot
City: $10 garage sale huffy for bar hopping

GF: 5

DH: KHS DH300
FR: Canfield One
AM: Canfield Yeli Screamy
DJ: Blk Mrkt Mob
City: Globe Daily 2

Wishlist
- BMX bike to play on
- Simple road bike for training
- N + 2


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

MOJO K said:


> MMMM ...Bikes
> 
> Transition Blindside
> Specialized Stumpy FSR29er
> ...


edit...AND a Koxx Djinn!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

30, 25 are my size 5 are my wife size, 2 of them are tandems.









Bike #30









Bike #29, a 29er.. Oh lucky









Bike #28









Lauren's and my self favorite bike, WTB Phoenix made by Steve Poots.









Most of the rest are high end Vintage Mountain bikes that I much rather keep that sell for nothing, well plus two road bikes and two cross bikes.


----------



## Ned Kelly (Nov 29, 2012)

one, but we are very much in love!


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

patineto said:


> 30, 25 are my size 5 are my wife size, 2 of them are tandems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I jelly.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh man, I need to show this thread to my wife. Just to, er, put things in perspective. Most I've had was 5 (for me). Now down to 2. Need more. As a family, we have 8 (everyone gets 2...)


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

wahday said:


> Oh man, I need to show this thread to my wife. Just to, er, put things in perspective. Most I've had was 5 (for me). Now down to 2. Need more. As a family, we have 8 (everyone gets 2...)


Oh man, two bikes is just to few, time to convince her..

Oh I forgot, we got our little one her first bike already by the time she was 5months (she is almost 14 now)









And a friend send us this (I'm big onto BMW GS's)









For now she just get to ride in the Tandem..


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

A few


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

2 bikes currently:

Mountain - 2013 Stumpjumper Comp

Road - 2011 Allez

I will likely be adding some kind of simple commuter bike to the stable soon.


----------



## chucktuna (Dec 1, 2012)

2 for me:
2010 Trek Fuel EX 8 and a GT 5 series road bike. My wife has a Specialized Hard Rock that she used for pedaling around, she didn't like the trail near the house too much


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

3 bikes
-stumpjumper ht
-focus mares ax 3
-ss specialized hardrock

the number is variable, I often buy and sell, but at home I never miss a mtb, usually ht, and a cx bike


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

4 with one on the way. All but one are mtb.


----------



## NiteFighter (Aug 23, 2012)

I have three GIANT bike light, but stolen two...


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

What the hell is this??


----------



## wynnbb (Sep 20, 2012)

3.... Still seeking excuse for a fifth

Trek wahoo - upgraded everything except frame
Cannondale CAAD10 - road
Giant Boulder - big chunk of steel that I lend to friends without their own bike

Currently looking for excuses to take home a Cannondale F29... lefty


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gary Fisher,Redline 29er, Giant MTB's. SR old 80's road bike, New Jamis Road bike, Old GT performer on the wall. Too many. Oh Just sold a GT I Drive.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Smellslikesingletrak (Nov 14, 2012)

4

2010 sj fsr
2009 ht rockhopper 
Spot ti Ss
Road bike


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

3 at the moment. Thinking a Salsa Beargrease might make it into the garage later this year.

Current:
Salsa El Mariachi
Salsa Casseroll
Intense Uzzi


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*My lot!*

I have 4;
2009 Niner R.I.P. 9 
2007 Kona Unit 29er
2009 Kona Jake the Snake (built to the hill!)
And, my newest...2012 Surly Pugsley Necromancer FAT BIKE!!!

Kids have 3;
Cool super light Profile BMXer
Haro BMXer
Trek 20 inch


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

5 for me, right now: SS 29er, Geared 29er, Road Bike, Commuter Bike, and Folding Bike.


----------



## azmoto694 (Nov 11, 2008)

3 bikes:

- Trek Speed Concept Project One
- Gary Fisher Cronus 
- Santa Cruz Tall Boy


----------



## 123-zulu (May 22, 2009)

2 Bikes:
2010 Pivot Mach 429
2012 Santa Cruz TB (building it right now)


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Depends on which ones "count". like 7 i actually ride, closer to 12 if you count projects and half bikes.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Current:

Specialized STJ FSR 29 Comp
Salsa El Mar. SS Limited Ed. HT
Cannondale Crossbike
Electra Cruiser

Want:

Salsa Beargrease
Niner carbon RIP 9
Salsa Spearfish


----------



## Bgyglfr (Nov 27, 2012)

Trek superfly comp
Trek madone 5.2
Trek speed concept 7.8
Specialized Olympic Gold Edition MTB
Standard 24 cruiser

Wife: 
Madone 3.1
Cannondale Adventure

Kids:
Ripper Jr. 
Trek wasabi


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*Four*

04 Allez
05 Stumpjumper

13 Orbea Orca BLT
13 Pivot Mach 5.7C


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

11 Specialized Epic Carbon Comp 29er
11 Specialized Roubaix Expert
11 Specialized Stumpjumper SS 29er
11 Specialized Crux
1994 Paramount 70 Series
1993 Specialized Sirrus

Yes, I like Specialized and, yes, 2011 was a good year .


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

(5) 2007 KTM 200 XCW
2006 Yeti 303 DH 
2010 Superfly 100 
2012 Rumblefish Elite 
2013 CAAD 10 roadie


----------



## buck8154 (Sep 27, 2012)

Two

1998 Schwinn Homegrown Hardtail
2012 Santa Cruz Heckler


----------



## Jedi 1 (Dec 18, 2012)

2 

2005 Stump Jumper

1989 Trek 1500


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Currently have 4.5 bikes:

SS 29er
FS 29er
Road Bike
SS road Bike

Also have a frame an enough part to build it up.......but thinking of selling it instead.


----------



## chris11557 (Nov 6, 2012)

3
2009 trek fuel ex8
2011 trek 8.3 ds
2012 trek x cal


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

bedwards1000 said:


> That's right, you need 5. The answer is always N+1
> 
> '84 Univega Viva Sport
> '96 Bridgstone MB-3
> ...


Oops, I added a GT 9er Expert to the list before a fatbike. The Fatbike is almost certainly probably the next on the list. So I'm at 6 right now.


----------



## Xenocatalyst (Dec 11, 2011)

2008 Felt Q520 (now in pieces)
2003 Craftworks Frm125 Medium, Was set up as my all mountain long travel bike.
now a short travel setup for the misses and unknown to her still an awesome all mountain bike.
2010 Marin Attack Trail strong climber and descender, love it.


----------



## jwor620 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have 3.
2007 Trek 7200 Hybrid for riding with the wife
2001 Trek 2200 for the road
2009 Gary Fisher HiFi Plus 26" for the trails. 

Always looking for another though. lol


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

The wife:
2012 Giant Revel W 
2012 Giant Simple 7 Cruiser
Walmart SS Cruiser

The Kid:
Strider 
Pink Trike
10" Walmart special

Me, currently...:
2012 Santa Cruz Butcher
2012 Giant XTC 29er SS
2013 Santa Cruz Highball SS
2009 Kawasaki ZX6-R
2006 Yamaha R6
2009 Beta 400RR
2007 UM 150cc scooter
1996 Beta Techno 250
1985 CT110
1986 CT110
2007 Honda 50 knock-off
1985 Yamaha YSR 50

They are all 2-wheels so I consider them all "bikes" :thumbsup: ...and they are all in a 2 car garage :crazy:


----------



## Whodat? (Nov 7, 2012)

Four currently in-house:
1985 Raleigh 555rsl Team USA frame/fork Campy Record roadbike
1999 Specialized FSR-XC Pro FS 3x9 26er
2001 Litespeed Tuscany 700c roadbike
2012 SIR9 rigid SS 29er


----------



## Dave Ferris (Nov 16, 2010)

2

The one in my sig and a Litespeed Classic road.

Trying hard to make a Ericksen or Potts 29er happen in the upcoming year.


----------



## Charly Baltimore (Dec 24, 2012)

2009 Gary Fisher AR
2013 Specialized Carve Comp


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

four.

2011 marin pine mountain 29'er
2011 GT CX series 1
2007 KHS solo one se (ss 29'er)
1998 ibis alibi

i ride them all but the alibi needs a spoke...


----------



## Stumpy3496 (Dec 20, 2012)

2 almost 3

2009 Merida 96 5000 for racing
2008 Haro Mary SS 29er for fun / riding to work (20km each way off road - love it)
2012 Spec FSR 29er for trail centres (collecting today or tomorrow)

Check out my Mary...


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

One less than I want, that's how many 

'93 Trek 8000
'04 Trek Project One (based on the 5500 I think, with Record)
'01 Raleigh 600
'12 Handbuilt based on a Fantom 29er frame
'12 Handbuilt based on an Access XCL 29er frame


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just added a Santa Cruz Tallboy, so I'm up to 4.

'10 Trek 3900 with a kid cart for my grandson.
'11 Scott Sub 35 Hybrid for the town.
'11 Niner EMD
'12 SC Tallboy


----------



## rodd (Dec 27, 2012)

2 bikes (mtb and road bike)
Trek Fuel ex6
Focus Cayo

Cheers


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

3 awhile ago but down to 1 now. Looking for a second tho, something I can build up.


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

2 specialized rockhopper 2013 for fun- just got it but love it
Falcon Olympic ?1978 about to become a fixie


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

2010 Intense Spider 2
2012 Salsa Mukluk 2
2013 Trek Domane 5.2
2013 Salsa Spearfish 1 - On order - due in Feb/Mar. 
2010 Giant Defy 1 that is now a permanent fixture on my Kinetic Rn'R trainer.
2001 Trek Fuel 80 that my dad has grown a liking too.
1998 Trek 8900 SL. Bare frame that I keep looking at building.


----------



## FlyMolo (Dec 28, 2012)

5 bikes

2 CCM's I found abandoned. Tinkered with them and they work fine for just getting from point A-B and some light stuff that the GF can handle.

Norco road bike. Also found in a gravel pit. Decent shape but needs attention. Might be next project.

A Flying Fortress BMX bike I happened to stumble upon in a friend's basement. He was going to pay me for rides to work for two weeks but I asked if I could take the bike instead. He was thrilled to part with it. Hangover from his teenage years.

My final one is my current bush beater/project bike. Just a crappy K2 Zed with a Rock Shock, mech discs and not much else to speak of. I have this one pulled apart, paint stripped and getting ready for paint. Since I ride primarily for fitness this 50 dollar bike will be adequate for my riding. Will look snazzy with a gloss orange frame and flat black components though. Even if it is a sportchek brand bike lol.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Giant Reign
Specailized Camber 29er
Felt F75 (roadbike)
Cruiser to ride with the kids


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

5 bikes

My first real mtb, 2010 Cannondale F9
A bike I bought to use more in town, 2011 Schwinn Sidewinder
A bike I found in someones shed, 1995 Cannondale R300 (I did NOT steal it)
My dad's bike, Trek 3700 Disk
My NEW 29'er, Trek Cobia


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

curly1 said:


> *How many bikes do you have?*


Not enough, unfortunately.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I currently have 3:
'12 Giant Rainier 29er 0 - MTB
'12 Specialized Ruby Apex Compact - Road
'12 Specialized Shiv Elite - TT

And then I have a '13 Specialized Epic Expert Carbon 29 on layaway that I hopefully will be picking up at the end of January! Later this spring I'll probably be adding a 'cross bike to the mix. Then I think I am done...for awhile.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I've got 4 right now, but soon to be 2:

'08 Intense SS 1x9-Soon to be parted out as I'm old and don't want to kill myself.
'12 GF Superfly carbon-The new XC ride
'12 Stradalli Napoli-The current roadie
'09 Spesh Langster-My SS roadie, haven't ridden it much since buying the carbon/geared roadie.


----------



## OPC (Jun 16, 2008)

I have 5, 

Cannondale Caad9-5
Redline Monocog 29er
Giant Trance X2

beach cruiser 
and a BMX when cruizing with my sons

Only problem is we don't have room for all of them. We have like 12 bikes in our family


----------



## invisibleghosts (Dec 31, 2012)

According to my wife too many!

An old beater road bike to be SS converted, a beater MB I picked up for $20 to drive around and not worry about it getting lifted, an old school Kona Cinder Cone and a Giant Seek 2. 

Hopefully I'll add a fatbike to the herd, but I better thin out before I have no place to put any of them!


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I currently have 9 bikes and 2 frames / frame-sets 

1) '68 Schwinn Stingray 5spd
2) '82 Huffy Aerowind (Gift from the wife back in '82 & land-locked on my mag-trainer)
3) '84 Ross Mt. Whitney
4) '87 Raleigh Edge
5) '96 Santana Picante Tandem 
6) '98 Schwinn Orange Krate replica
7) '98 Schwinn Super Stock 
8) '99 Bontrager Privateer (most fun to ride)
9) '11 Niner EMD9

Frames

10) '06 Marin Muirwoods (frame)
11) '90 Proflex Serotta built Off-Road (frame and fork)

Sons Bikes

12) '11 Specialized Rock Hopper
13) '02 Specialized FSR S-Works


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Testing the boundaries on the new "Panorama" feature on the Iphone with my favorite subject (well my second favorite subject after my family) just keep in mind i can not move any farther back, so I'm pushing what the lens/camera can do.

All and all very impress with the results.


























16 years of collecting bike parts.


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Changed up a lot in 2012, down to only 2 bikes:

- 2012 Transition Bandit 
- 2012 Surly Crosscheck

aaand a Jamis Komodo frame that is just hanging, tempting me to build back up. Think I need a rigid single speed 29er more though.


----------



## enfyre (Jan 25, 2013)

2
Trek pilot roadbike customized for timetrial, my "exercise bike"
Trek slash mountain bike my "baby"


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Specialized Camber comp 26 2011
" " Rockhopper 26 2012
" " Allez Comp 2012
Salsa El Mariachi 3 29er 2012



Moar!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Do broken bikes count? If not, i have 1 bike.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

The whole household has 4 bikes. I only own 1. My 2012 Trek Fuel EX8. All I ever really need though I should get a road oriented bike for commuting.


----------



## njbmxer422 (Jan 26, 2013)

Right now i have 4 bmx bikes and tonssss of parts and wheels in a 2 br apartment with my fiancee and 4 year old.


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

We have 8. There will be more though. She's wanting a Myka fsr and I'm looking at either a Trek Stache 8 or a Transition Trans Am 26 

Hers
11 Specialized Expedition
12 Specialized Myka
12 Trek 7.2FX

Mine
11 GF/Trek Wahoo
12 GF/Trek Marlin
13 Trek 7.2FX
06 Specialized Epic Comp
91 Scwinn 2000SX My first bike!


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Currently I'm saving for a suspension bike, but here are my current rides.
2006 Diamondback Response Comp
2008 Cannondale F6 (GF's)
2009 Diamondback Outlook (currently for sale)
2010 Fuji Nevada 1.0


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

1. Giant Anthem singlespeed
2. Evil Sovereign
3. Pivot Mach 5
4. Pivot Firebird
5. Liteville 301
6. Giant OCR2 flat bar
7. BMC SLC01
8. Merida Cyclocross 4 Disc
9. Moots Vamoots RSL


----------



## arevuar (Jan 27, 2013)

3
road
mtb
city


----------



## thredbo (Jan 6, 2013)

Three
Giant Trance X2 2011
Old Giant flatbar road bike
An awesome spray painted bike to jump off jetttys and wharfs etc


----------



## Blitz Cycle Works (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a '08 Stumpjumper FSR comp 26" that I've been riding for a few years. 
Old Gary Fisher Marlin rigid 
2011 Specialized Crux CX bike
2011 Salsa Mukluk for winter riding

A Blitz Cycle Works Ti 29er that I built last fall. And working on a Ti CX bike for next season. 
From here on out its all Blitz bikes for me...Sorry Specialized I love your bikes, but love what I made with my own hands better...


----------



## AnalogKid (Mar 26, 2012)

2x '11 Camber Elite 29ers (his and hers)
2x '11 Rockhopper Pro (ditto)
'11 Fargo 3 (hers)
'12 Fargo U-build-m (mine)
'13 Pugsley (0.5...just frame and wheels at this point)

If we had enough space we would own them all.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

OK lets see if i can get them all ....

2010 Turner 5spot
2009 Slingshot Farmboy
2007 Redline Monocog
1998 Dekerf Generation
2004 Zoo! Pitbull
2000 Balfa Minuteman
1999 Specialized FSR
1998 Pyclewerks Wildhare
1999 Specialized Stumpjumper
1998 Schwinn Powermatic

That should be about right.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

6 for me:

2012 Niner One9 (rigid SS)
2011 Giant XTC1 29er (hardtail)
2009 Dawes Lightning SS w/ fenders (commuter)
2009 Origin 8 Uno (fixie)
2008 Specialized Tricross Pro (cyclocross)
2007 Redline Monocog Flight 29er (rigid mud and snow SS)


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

2 that work, 3 that don't, 3 projects in progress, at least 10 more in various levels of completeness, and a bunch of other silly stuff that doesn't even belong in any of the above categories...

so... 2


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

1

I prefer to have one that does it all. My 29er hardtail is good for anything on the trails and gets plenty of use on the road as well.


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

-2013 Specialized Stumperjumper EVO 29
-2011 Specialized Tricross Comp
-Trek/Gary Fisher Superfly that I'm trying to get rid of (Originally a 2009 carbon hardtail, multiple broken frames later it's been upgraded a lot and on a 2012 aluminum frame) 

I had a Quintana Roo Lucero carbon triathlon bike but I got laid off a week after buying it and had to take it back


----------



## Truth Rider (Sep 14, 2005)

2003 Ellsworth Truth
2005-2006 Trek 8000 warranty replacement for a 1994 7000, spare/backup bike
2006 Specialized Roubaix
2007 Specialized Enduro SL with E150 fork which is pretty much my do everything bike, 30 mile epics, lift assist (Highland, Attitash, Jiminy Peak)


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

1985 schwinn preditor 
1995 gt rts
1997 gt backwoods
2005 fuji adventure hi


----------



## jfitzem (Dec 7, 2012)

*Family bikes??*

Look 585
Scott Foil
Blue AC1
Rocky Mtn Solo
Gary Fisher Cobia 29
Giant Anthem 2 29
Gt Cross Comp
Airborne Cross
Gary Fisher HooKooEKoo
Trek Jet (for the 6 year old)

My 13 yo and I are the same height, every time I ride, He wants to go. Had to double the fleet.


----------



## RollingWanderer (Jul 23, 2007)

3

1 - '12 Trek EX 9.9 - Trail bike
2 - '10 Gary Fisher Cronus Ultimate - Road bike
3 - '95 GT Tequesta - Gravel road bike / Trailer puller

I don't count the old frames I keep around as wall hangers.

-RW


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Used to have 4 mtbs and 1 road, 29" hardtail, 26" singlespeed, 26" low travel and 26" all mountain/mini dh bike; now only have a 29" hardtail and the roadie plus the singlespeed frame as wall decoration.


----------



## Jake Foz (Jan 26, 2013)

Tyler21 said:


> 1
> 
> I prefer to have one that does it all. My 29er hardtail is good for anything on the trails and gets plenty of use on the road as well.


I second this, I have one bike. I sold off others I only like to keep one, all the best components get put into one bike instead of spread amongst a few. I have a 2012 trek superfly al.


----------



## bendorsey (Mar 22, 2011)

2012 Specialized Enduro Evo
2003 Specialized Epic Disk
Redline Monocog 29er
SE Dirt Flyer (dirt jumper)
Lookin' at the Diamondback Mason Hardtail


----------



## borders83 (Apr 7, 2007)

99 Trek 6000 26er Converted to SS
07 Spesh 26er FS
07 Haro Mary SS hardtail (about to convert to 1x9)
11 Salsa El Mariachi SS 29er hardtail
12 Trek Ion Crossbike (Considering Selling though since I've only ridden it a 5 times)

The El Mariachi is my goto bike, I use it to race endurance as well.


----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

Bikes (10) and framesets (5):

Klein (4), Kuwahara (3), Cannondale (2), Moots (2), Colnago (1), Koga Miyata (1), Nirve (1), Norwid (1)


----------



## halfro (Oct 15, 2006)

Surly Crosscheck
Surly Long Haul Trucker
Surly Steamroller
Salsa Fargo
Giant Reign 0
Specialized Langster
Yuba Mundo
Gary Fisher Sugar
classic Schwinn cruiser


Need to get rid of a few...


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

halfro said:


> Surly Crosscheck
> Surly Long Haul Trucker
> Surly Steamroller
> Salsa Fargo
> ...


Nevadat partna. 
...unless you're gonna replace 'em.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Like a few others, I have three:

'10 Trek EX8 (full slushy)
'97 Kona King Kahuna (Ti hardtail)
'05 Bianchi Giro (roadie)

I briefly thought about downsizing to one mtb, but quickly came to my senses.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

2 point eleventy

1 mtb (custom steel hardtail)
1 road bike (carbon)

another couple of frames (ally HT and a full sus)
and probably just about enough bits to make a separate single speed bike

Would like a new susser at somepoint and a cyclo cross...although I din't really have room for them...I'd manage


----------



## A.P. (Jan 12, 2004)

5 functionnal.

hardtail, FS trailbike, DH, road, commuter. I have 2 other old, non-functionnal bikes.

A fat bike would be a nice addition.


----------



## leeinmemphis (Mar 29, 2005)

I have way more than I could ever use:

Surly Cross Check (now my primary ride)
Surly Long Haul Trucker (in the shop getting a couple upgrades)
Surly Big Dummy
Actionbent TadPole trike
9zero7 fatbike with a Mendelson lefty front fork

I've been debating on selling the LHT because I have three bikes that can do the same tasks but for now I've decided to keep it.


----------



## Cyclokitty (Sep 27, 2012)

2 bikes:

My 2005 commuter bike (with handlebar basket, rear rack, ginormous waterproof panniers, loud bell and eyeball searing light)

My 2011 mtn bike that I'm currently gifting it a new seatpost and shiny sharp pedals in the next couple of weeks.

I would like a road bike but I'd like to learn some wrenching skills and I'm leaning towards buying a either a used road bike or drown myself and build a roadie from scratch.


----------



## matbar20 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm down to just four proper mountain bikes, and I just listed one of those, a Banshee Rune, up for sale.

The three bikes I intend to keep for the moment are as follows:
Banshee Viento (26" All-Mountain Hardtail), Devinci District (Single Speed Dirt Jumper), and a Devinci Wilson, (Downhill Bike).

I used to have a lot more bikes, but have I traded a few for a wife and kid 

The story of my dwindling bike collection is told here if you want to check it out:

A Bike Hoarders Road to Recovery - BikeFAT.com


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Me:
2009 Specialized Allez
2006 Specialized FSRxc
2006 Redline Conquest Disc
Gone - 2004 Specialized Bighit
Gone - 2004 Kona Stinky
Gone - 2003 Lemond Malet Jaunde


Wife:
2004 Specialized Sirrus
200x Schwinn Transit 
Nishiki mtb


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I only have 3

1 MTB onroad
1 MTB offroad
1 Folding bike 16"

And 3 of them mainly for uphills and 3 of them been used for race and 3 of them are singlespeed.


----------



## nickrm (Jan 23, 2013)

I currently have three. May be down to two soon.

1) '09 Trek 4300
2) '09 Gary Fisher Piranha
3) '10 Trek 1.2


----------



## thunder (Aug 5, 2004)

9. Really. Thats crazy huh. But 3 I'm storing until summer for my sister and they need some repair. But I mainly have a raleigh revenir road bike and 2 mountain bikes. One of the mountains will get sold sold as I don't need both. One was a good deal. Trek liquid and a stumpjumper.


----------



## lpeque (Mar 10, 2012)

Three

1) '06 Trek 6500 SLR
2) '12 Trek Fuel EX 7
3) '12 Scott Spark Elite 29


----------



## afdude (Feb 12, 2013)

Two... Maybe 3 soon

1. Scalpel 29er Carbon 2
2. Supersix Di2

Maybe... Flash 29er 1


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Five....

1. 07 Santa Cruz Heckler
2. 11 Rocky Mountain Element 70MSL
3. 13 Salsa Mukluk 2
4. 09 Kona Cindercone
5. 71 CCM Cruiser Bike

I ride them all, pick and choose how I feel and what I'm planning on riding.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

2006 Yeti AS-X - Bike for getting frisky on the trail.
2011 Trek Fuel EX 5 - light duty trail bike.
2008 Trek 7.2FX Hybrid - my paved trail bike


----------



## Hey wait up! (Feb 4, 2013)

mine
09 rockhopper 29er custom build
custom build SS townie
vintage cruiser (beach bike restored by my grandpa)

hers
GT peace 9er custom build
Torker U District SS townie

5 bikes in our house


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Three for me.
Yeti MTB
Trek road bike
Fuji tour/commute bike 

Two for husband.
Klein MTB
Trek road bike

And the basement has 3 in various states of disrepair.


----------



## zaphod911 (Aug 12, 2011)

3.

1990s Cannondale racing bike








Cannondale Capo SS for everyday








Cannondale Rush for the woods


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

way too many! I'm trying to thin the herd right now because I do have too many and can't get to them all. Most are road bikes (sorry)

2012 Surly Pugsley
2012 Trek Rig (Gary Fisher Edition)
2005 Fuji Adventure Hi
2007 Trek madone 5.0
2006 Specialized Tarmac Comp
2006 Motobecane Immortal Force
1979 Fuji Special Road
???? Raleigh Single Speed
POS Schwinn (for winter riding)


----------



## jessball (Mar 4, 2013)

I just have the two at the min. a full suspension and a hard tail. depends what takes my fancy at the time to which one it ride. Hard tail i enjoy more though


----------



## Lee C. (Mar 11, 2013)

2.

Salsa Vaya for local use.
Cobbled together fixed gear for putting on the back of the car when traveling.

Considering a folder- my wife and I travel a bunch for work (independently), and I figure we could both use it.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I own four as detailed in my signature.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

3.
2012 Surly Necromancer Pugsley







2011 Salsa Casseroll







2010 Surly Conundrum








Those are mine. My hubby has an early Trek MTB. My oldest son has an 80s GT BMX with mags. And our youngest has a Redline Pitboss 12". I think my favorite ride though is a Green Machine big wheel from the 70s we found on CL. That is one fun set of wheels, even if you are old!


----------



## maecomotorsport (Feb 7, 2013)

2013 Pivot Mach 429C Pro XT/R
My first pure MTB bike

2013 BH Prisma Ultegra Ui2
Long distance road bike. I ride this on weekends, on rides between 60 and 100 miles. The electronic shifting is great

2012 BH Prisma SRAM Force
My daily computer bike. I ride this one 30 miles a day, 5 days a week

2002 Gary Fisher Hybrid
This is now my rain commuting bike

2000 Dahon Mariner folding 
1999 Dahon Mariner folding
Stored on the cruising boat. I use these to get around when going ashore

1996 Trek Crossroad
In the race car trailer, for quick paddock access


----------



## vmakuc (Dec 5, 2012)

2010 Scott Spark 40
2009 Wheeler 29" hardtail
2007 Stevens S-6 26" hardtail


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

fiream400 said:


> We have 8. There will be more though. She's wanting a Myka fsr and I'm looking at either a Trek Stache 8 or a Transition Trans Am 26
> 
> Hers
> 11 Specialized Expedition
> ...


Added a 4900 to the stable, it's not in yet but should be this coming week. Except for the fork it's a decent enough equipped bike, very similar in components to last year's 6000. I wanted my wife to have a capable 26" mtn bike....that I can use as well.


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie (Mar 28, 2013)

Two

2011 Seven Axiom SL
2012 Trek Cobia


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

In order of purchase:

Cannondale Trigger-1
9-0-7 Fat bike
Trek Superfly-100 
Trek Alant-wifes bike
Pinarello Quatro
Argon-18, E114
Santana Soveriegn Tandem- half wifes
Cannondale Criterium-3.0
Shwinn La Tour


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

dyno vfr
trek 3900 ss
moto outcast 29
mercier kilo tt
as of now


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Bike #30.

I just build a "el Cheppo" bike to carry my baby around and even if the components and frame are kind of mid range I got to admit I'm loving it..


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2013 Stumpjumper FSR Elite 
2012 Niner Air 9
2012 Stumpjumper Carbon Comp
2011 Specialized Enduro
2011 Niner One 9
2010 Trek Sawyer
2011 Surly Pugsley
2011 Cannondale Bad Boy
2009 Gary Fisher Wahoo
2009 Trek 4300


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

2011 Cannondale Trail SL4
199? Nishiki Century
2013 Redline Monocog

1 geared, one road and the SS is the newest member of the family!


----------



## tribune (Feb 21, 2006)

3 here: 2 mtb and 1 road. I just don't have room for 8 bikes. In fact I don't have room for 3 bikes, LOL. I probably will thin the herd down to 2 bikes to simplify: My Turner sultan for dirt and Trek for the road workouts.


----------



## bishop619 (Apr 23, 2013)

Does anyone here know where i can get a K2 Attack 2.0 Mountain Bike (2006-2008)? i'm having a hard time looking for this specific mtb. Just curious if anyone who owns this type of MTB would want to sell theirs or know where i can get one? please let me know


----------



## Don Promillo (Apr 23, 2013)

1) All Mountain: Univega RAM AM 5
2) Road Bike: Univega Via Antaris Pro
3) Trekking Bike: Raleigh Night Flight Alfine 11
4) A white Gudereit Youngtimer from the 80s
5) A bad looking city bike which I can leave unattented for a while.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

1- mountain- 2012 Felt Nine Flow 
2- hybrid-2009 Diamondback Edgewood


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

cbd5600 said:


> Just one since I just got into MTB this summer. Once I get this where I want it, I'll probably get a FS 29er to go along with it.


Update:
Soon I'll have 2. I have a Yelli Screamy frame on it's way as we speak. The new bike will be my 1x10 ride and I think I am going to go single speed on my Trek.

Hopefully by this time next year i"ll be up to 3.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

1993 Cannondale Deltav 1000
2007 Norco Evolve
2010 Norco Nitro
2007 Metta
2012 Giant XTC 29er
2012 KHS Flagstaff FS 29er
2013 in transit Neon BOW trials bike


----------



## justina29 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've got two
2009 Fuel EX 5.5 WSD 
1980-ish Sanwa 215, restored this winter to use for commuting to work and school. 

Hoping to add a fatbike when my budget allows to extend my season to winter riding.


----------



## doeman (Aug 25, 2005)

I've owned two and three bikes at a time before but I inevitably end up selling off all but one. I think I end up forming an attachment, in a strange way a 'relationship' with that one bike that I can't seem to get when I own multiples. 

Plus, it makes it a lot more affordable to create a super-bike when you can pour all the money you shouldn't be spending into one bike rather than two.


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

Down to three now totally tricked out works of art

2000 Novara Randonee steel touring fully decked out for weeks of travel 
Willier carbon cross racer with riser bar, XT, handbuilt wheels, fat 42 tires and style
Sette Serum carbon hardtail w SID 15mm, XTR XX 2x10, custom wheels 2.4mutanos

I ride all 3. Sometimes up to 9800 miles a year but mostly between 5 and 7 thousand a year as far back as I can recall. I pity zombot tools on the way to duty their daze away to pay for their own little rolling metal shipping container. sad stuff indeed 

OOps almost forgot 
BMC RM01 Dura 9000 C-24 wheels, Ultegra in the stand being built right now. .
I hope this thing is as sweet as the Dura ace CAAD9 I sold last year.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

2011 Salsa Casseroll road/CX/retro 10 speed covert beast
2012 Surly Pugsley Necromancer
2010 Surly Conundrum mountain unicycle

And soon to be.....
2013 Surly Big Dummy!! Just put a deposit on it yesterday. Should arrive next week! Awesome!


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

2010 gt avalanche 3.0
2006 kona coilair

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)

*just two*

1980 Motobecane Duralinox C5AL 12 speed
Frame Vitus 979 mk1. Sean Kelly rode on the 979 frame for over 10 years








Chinese ltk023 built Oct 2011


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i had a 2013 cannondale hardtail trail 29er 2 until i i lost it on the highway using a thule 9002 raceway. i have since replaced it with 2013 cannondale jekyll 3. a huge upgrade from a trail 29er. i knew i was going to eventually upgrade the components, so i went with the best. i am looking for another bike for a future ride. either a niner or santa cruz


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

fondoo said:


> View attachment 793889
> 
> 
> i had a 2013 cannondale hardtail trail 29er 2 until i i lost it on the highway using a thule 9002 raceway. i have since replaced it with 2013 cannondale jekyll 3. a huge upgrade from a trail 29er. i knew i was going to eventually upgrade the components, so i went with the best. i am looking for another bike for a future ride. either a niner or santa cruz


Well thats a bummer, I have a Thule 9002 and never lost a bike or even come close, but I strap the hell out of mine. I don't trust any bike rack. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## brendrew (May 2, 2013)

0 bikes which is why I'm on here researching because within a month I will be buying 3 bikes, 1 for me(looking at Kona Explosif 27.5), 1 for my son (looking at a Kona Kahuna DL) and one for my gf (looking at a Kona Mohala). I already bought the step daughter a Louis Garneau. Been saving up all winter to get back into biking and dragging them all with me lol.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

brendrew said:


> 0 bikes which is why I'm on here researching because within a month I will be buying 3 bikes, 1 for me(looking at Kona Explosif 27.5), 1 for my son (looking at a Kona Kahuna DL) and one for my gf (looking at a Kona Mohala). I already bought the step daughter a Louis Garneau. Been saving up all winter to get back into biking and dragging them all with me lol.


Why are you looking solely at Kona? I have found that Treks have great value for money. For Example, when I was looking for a new bike, the Kona Kahuna had a steel coil forf at the same price as the Trek Cobia which had an air fork.


----------



## brendrew (May 2, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Why are you looking solely at Kona? I have found that Treks have great value for money. For Example, when I was looking for a new bike, the Kona Kahuna had a steel coil forf at the same price as the Trek Cobia which had an air fork.


Good question, well my research into bike stores (2 hours away from where I live), there are two. One carries Kona, Giant and Specialized. The other one mainly carries Rocky Mountain, Scott and Devinci. I have been to both stores browsed and looked around. I wanted to more or less stay with a Canadian company and support them. I'm partial to Kona as I grew up with a Kona along with all my buddies back in the early 90's. If I wanted to look at Trek, I would have to drive 6 hours away to the next bike shop which incidentally also carries Kona. I have looked at online costs and the shipping would be pretty high to send it to me here in Canada, not to mention customs/duty costs. So if I get three bikes and brands from the same store, I hope I can build a relationship with the brand and the store. That's what I'm thinking any ways.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

And the LORD spake, saying, "Thou shalt owneth three bikes, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt own, and the number of the owning shall be three. Four shalt thou not own, neither own thou two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to owning three. Five is right out."


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

2 as of now.

my everyday demo 8

and 

a 29er ss. helmetless riding is required on it.


----------



## vanjr (Mar 16, 2008)

Since I paid for them all I will say 6. El mariachi on order but not paid for or here yet.

Truly mine- 2008 lemond propad (nondisc) cross-on trainer
2006 redline conquest sport (commuter setup)
200X trek hybrid 7.1fx wifes original, now set up w panracer cross tires for daughter #1
2013 trek small girls moutain bike-daughter #2
2000sih 26" raleigh lower level mountain bike (dis-repair) son#2
girl kids giant bike daughter #1 (disrepair)


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

1. MTB: slightly upgraded 2010 GT Avalanche 3.0 (~30 lbs)
2. Road: fixed up steel frame 10-speed 1980's Raleigh Gran Sport (~28 lbs)

so both are pretty heavy, but I still have fun and they get me where I want to go 

the most dedicated cyclist I know only owns one bike, and it's a ridiculously old mountain bike with no suspension fork. he has slicks on it for street riding and he does 30-40 miles per day, rain, sleet, snow, or shine. he recently did 60 miles for his 60th birthday and he routinely goes on 4 day long biking trips doing 70 miles per day.

he is my idol and truly passionate about riding


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

1. 2010 Surly Karate Monkey (rigid SS) and also my main ride
2. 2011 Redline Conquest Team Cyclocross
3. 2006 Gary Fisher Cake 3 (currently getting a refresh so its in pieces)
4. 1996 Mongoose Sycamore (geared rigid) and also my first mountain bike and it was just returned to me and i cant wait to take it out for a stroll.

There are also 3 more nice mountain bikes in the house for wife and kids and the little guy is just on a normal 14" BMX type bike

I have a bike problem and I love it.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

1. 2003 Klein attitude.
2. 2007 Raleigh xxix 29er singlespeed
3. 1984 trek 560 series steel road bike build.

I just need one more - 29er airborne goblin is what i'm saving for.

Four more for the family.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

1. MTB: 2012 Kona Unit 
2. ROAD: 2010 Specialized Roubaix
3. Dad's old steel Giant being rebuild to gravel grinder (with seat on the back for my kid, so I can take him with me when biking)


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

1) Brand new Canfield N9 (zero miles).
2) 9:ZERO:7.
3) 2010 Giant Defy Advanced 3 (upgraded to complete 105).
4) 2004 Spesh Allez Elite (getting replaced by the Giant).
5) 1992 Speshy Stumpjumper PRO (very good condition, but brought it home to find the seatpost STUCK in the frame...ffffff)
6) Wifes' 2010 Spesh Sirrus. (I really want to get her an Egg Plant Surly Troll)


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

11 bikes. 1 frame (building it into a cross)


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

3 "bikes" 1 beach cruiser 
1) Surly Black ops neck romancing necromancer 
2) Vassago Bandersnatch - enabler front fork - dirt drops. 
3) 1976 Schwinn Paramount p14. 
* Electra beach cruiser. 

Want - 
Krampus and/ or real road bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I know this has already been said, but I have one too few, but more like three too few.


----------



## xcmrx (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got 4 right now..
1996 pro flex beast- getting up to current tech with old shcool touchs
1997 cadex cfr frame built with dura ace..roadie lol
1996 giant cfm frame with old shcool manitou sx ti and xt mix
1999 gt lts ( my baby) loaded with 2000 ish xtr and al kinds of other top notch goodies (still adding current time stuff weekly..
And I'm saving up for a new ride just not sure what's its going to be.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Technically, I have 3 bikes. In reality, I have only 1. Confused? So am I. LOL. When I first got into biking, not a lot of my friends biked, let alone had a bike. It started with my brother, who was a single dad working 80 hours a week with 2 kids. He didn't have much time (or money), but when he did, he wanted to be active and exercise. So I started to piece together a bike for him a few years back, a 2005 Jamis Dakar XC. I basically swapped a lot of the parts I had laying around after I sold my Marin Team Scandium frame which included a Fox F100 fork. With enough spare parts lying around with no frame, I purchased a Giant XTC frame for like $150 and put together another bike for whoever wanted to go riding with us but didn't have a bike. Not the best build with X4 components, but better than nothing. My best friend used it for awhile and got so into it, he picked up his own bike (Felt Virtue 2). Now, one of my other friends have my bike and we all go riding together.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

A few...


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

2 so fars, 2014 giant xtc and mach 6

My friend on the other hand has a garage full of bikes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronald Brown (Aug 21, 2014)

2 for now ! A 2007 Iron Horse Hardtail in build mode , 2006 Specialized HardRock daily driver / ride 70 percent street 30 percent trail


----------



## mwoj (Jul 19, 2014)

Daxdagr8t said:


> 2 so fars, 2014 giant xtc and mach 6
> 
> My friend on the other hand has a garage full of bikes
> 
> ...


Let your buddy know I'm always up for donations! As far as the thread goes, I only have 1 bike, an Airborne Guardian 2.0. I love it but I think I'm looking for full suspension next time I have money for _another _ bike.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

mwoj said:


> Let your buddy know I'm always up for donations! As far as the thread goes, I only have 1 bike, an Airborne Guardian 2.0. I love it but I think I'm looking for full suspension next time I have money for _another _ bike.


My friend is the epitome of a bike hoarder. There are 2 roadies and 4 mtbs missing in the picture. Its a trip sometimes when we go riding because you never know what bike he is going to show up with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I think 9. I forget tho. 7 mtb, 1 roadie, 1 cross. Wife has 3 more. Thats her green Superlight.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

at one time there were 6 bikes in my garage..... now its down to 2.....my wifes bike and my rockhopper....... of the other 4..... I sold 1 ,and stripped the other 3 for parts... I just ran 3 frames ( 2 x-mart ladies bikes and a x-mart bmx)and 4 sets of junk wheels


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Currently 4 (MTB, roadie, SS roadie and CX). Selling the roadie though and loaning the SS to a friend so it'll just be one for the dirt and one for the gravel. That'll make the wifey happy.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

Currently 6. A 20" BMX, 26" Dirtjumper, 26" All mountain HT, 26" mini DH/Park bike, 27.5" trail bike, and a 700c roadie.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

Between me and my wife 6
Orbea Alma
Scott Scale upgraded
Scott road bike
Cannondale road bike
Scott Spark 720
Cannondale Scalpel 

Looking to build a single speed lefty HT this winter


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

(1)Spec. Epic, main ride.
(2)Jamis (Exile?) HT, backup and loaner.
(3)Spec. Allez, '11 steel frame with 10 speed Ultegra, still downtube shifters (usually on the trainer)
(4)'59 Murrey, Klunker tribute, fun bike.
(5)Cervelo RS roadie, not ridden much since I got back to mountain biking.
(6)Wife's Kona Mohala, wish she'd use it more.


----------



## salsamoto (Dec 20, 2007)

12 bikes and 3 frames. sold #13 this past winter. Needed tires for the car. 
2 are for 4y/o
2 for GF
I think that's it.... Have to check one day. 

Then alot of parts and wheels.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Family = 5, me = 2 (sort of) 29er HT I've gifted to her indoors... But I use it if my Kona Process 134 is in the shop...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## NoahPhillips (Jan 19, 2014)

6.
My Dolan Fixie - WAS my Track Frame.
MTB Bike - Trek elite 8.8
Road Bike - unbranded/Chinese Aluminium frame dura ace 7800
Bmx - Old American Fly frame mixture of random components
2 Identical Cyclocross Bikes - Ridley x-Night with custom team paintjobs, full ultegra.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Anybody end up with "guest bikes"?
About 19 years ago...through the uncertainty of fate, unknowingly I began a journey of building bikes.
Well...this resulted on me having bikes of different types and sizes. They started out being intended for me and my relatives and friends, and after the relatives and friends finished laughing at me and calling me a "big kid", I now use them to let folks who I like experience what our sport is all about. I feel good when they like it and go on to feel like we feel. 
But it doesn't work out like that all the time...more often it doesn't.
...So I guess I'm still just a big kid.
I like my toys then. haha


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

3 that I can jump on & ride anytime - just gotta top off the tire pressure. 2 disassembled/not rideable.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've sold off a couple of my bikes, so I now have 4 bikes.

-2013 Trek Cobia fancy ride all mountain bike.
-2013 Trek 3700 Disk junker
-2015 Raleigh Misceo gravel/road
-1990s Cannondale R300 roadie


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

2
1990 Diamondback Master TG roadie
2013 Trek Superfly 100 AL Elite mtb

I also have a KTM dirt bike, I'd like to pick up a bmx bike for messing around on and a hardtail mtb too.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

yzedf said:


> 2
> 1990 Diamondback Master TG roadie
> 2013 Trek Superfly 100 AL Elite mtb
> 
> I also have a KTM dirt bike, I'd like to pick up a bmx bike for messing around on and a hardtail mtb too.


Don't get a BMX bike if you are getting a hardtail mtb. A hardtail will be more useful for a lot more of your riding and "messing around on" that a tiny BMX bike. Probably you should go for a 27.5 if you want a more playful feel.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I have two bikes.
My 2000 Cannondale SuperV700SX:


And my new 2015 Cannondale Scalpel 29 Carbon 3:


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

4 bikes. 2 are currently rideable. 1 is *almost* ready. The last one (roadie) needs a bit more work.

Salsa El Mariachi
Klein Attitude converted to 69/96er (love this bike!)
Raleigh XXIX SS (being built up as a half-fat SS. Just waiting on the tires)
Trek 530 Series frame built up with assorted pieces.

The ones that work:


----------



## richardxbailey (Sep 10, 2014)

One..
And it's sucks. Looking for a road bike for when she's in the shop or need a nice easy ride.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Six. Three MTB's-Epic, Camber, Yeti SB. One CX-Redline Conquest. One Road- Tarmac. And the wife's Spec comfort cruiser bike. Just sold a Giant Yukon. Oh wait, does the old 70's Schwinn road bike in the garage count? So... Seven.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

Six total in my house. 
3 For Me
Stumpjumper HT ~ My daily ride/gravel bike
Stumpjumper FSR ~ My trail bike
Roubaix Elite Apex ~ Road 

1 For my Wife
Yeti SB95

2 For my boys
2 Hardrock Sports


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Don't get a BMX bike if you are getting a hardtail mtb. A hardtail will be more useful for a lot more of your riding and "messing around on" that a tiny BMX bike. Probably you should go for a 27.5 if you want a more playful feel.


Parking lot stuff, rail slides and all that. Certainly not mtb territory.


----------



## sixpackie (Mar 19, 2008)

2 bikes here.....2012 SC Tallboy and Superlight (26). Guess I need a 27.5 Heckler or Bronson to complete the Santa Cruz trifecta.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Added a used GT Avalanche 3.0 to Harem ^^


----------



## A Little Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

2.5, 
An upgraded Pivot Mach 5 with a Maverick sc23 fork,
A department store frame frankenbike that I cobbled out of random parts its a 46er, 26 in the front 24 in the rear.
And a cross/hybrid 1x project. Origin 8 cx700 frame with alex double wall 29r wheels which I may end up selling.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I'm up to 4 (road, cyclocross, mtn and fat bikes) and my wife has 2 (road, mtn)
The formula is n+1 where "n" is the amount of bikes you currently have


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

I should change my vote to 2 now, although 3 inc. BMX (but I haven't ridden that for well over a year now).


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Just added a CX bike!! 

I'm up to 6 now.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

At one point I was up to 7 bikes. I had 3 at my place and 4 at my parents house. I sold off a bunch and am down to 4 at my place. Here's a pic from when I was clearing stuff out of my storage. Not pictured is a Ragley Blue Pig frame I bought brand new on the cheap. Not really sure what to do with it but wanted a spare 26" frame on hand and the price was good. It's literally in a box sitting against the wall next to me as I type this.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

4


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Technically 3.

1) My Prophet
2) A Trex PDX hybrid that I morphed into a gravel grinder for commuting
3) My 97 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 that's currently wearing city tires, a beach cruiser seat and a 50mm stem for my wife to ride pulling the kids to the park.

At some point, I'll get my wife her own bike, and the SJ will be converted back to a singlespeed.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Not enough, I need more.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

3 but I haven't ridden the road bike in years, and my old mountain bike is rarely ridden. Really, I have 1 bike, and 2 things that take up space.


----------



## svon89 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hmmm. Have to say I don't feel as bad anymore. We have a total of 9 for a family of 4. 

I have a yeti big top and Santa cruz super light. My wife has a triathlon bike and a mountain bike. My son and daughter each have a triathlon and mountain bike. Plus an extra road bike when I feel the need to get on the road.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Currently 2: 

'14 Hardrock Sport Disc 29" as my entry level bike to reintroduce me to the sport.

and a '?? Genesis 29" hybrid I've been piddling with for a couple years now. Somewhat rideable, but still barely touched.

Hopefully by Spring will add a FS 29er to my collection as well. So far a Santa Cruz Tallboy LT and Specialized Enduro seem to be the best fits and best spec'ed for me, but will continue experimenting as I save up my last $2-3,000. 

Was looking into a Stumpy FSR as I'm a fan of Specialized now, but the fit just wasn't as comfortable as some of the others I've sat on, although it was just sitting on it in the LBS showroom. It seems I just might have to either try it again, not be too set on brand, or spend the extra money to upgrade to the Enduro. I think any of those 3 so far would suit my AM with some DH, like to jump but nothing huge yet, riding style pretty well.


----------



## JTC3495 (Oct 24, 2014)

I currently have three bikes, GT Sensor for dirt, Charge Plug for road, & my old Electra cruiser for hitting the beach. 

Just getting back into bikes after taking about 5 years off. I just bought the GT, and Charge recently, I am really having a great time learning about all the new trends in bikes.


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Three.

1. 2014 Breezer Repack Pro - For mountain biking
2. 2014 Gravity 27Five SS hard tail - For easy trails and riding around the neighborhood with my daughter
3. 2012 Orbea Aqua TPX - For road riding


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

2 my 20" T1 Barcode and my 2013 Banshee Rune setup as a 26'er. I have 2 sets of wheels for the Rune and just switch to whatever tires for what I'm going to ride. Over summer 1 set is DH tires and a set of fast rolling XC tires, winter and wet month's its a set of aggressive XC tire and 26+ on the other.


----------



## Crankycannon (Nov 6, 2014)

2014 Scalpel 4 AKA "Lucia" 
2014 F29 1 AKA THE BEAST 
2014 Colnago Strada Road bike with all the goodies AKA " Sophia"
2013 Bianchi Pista AKA "Audrey"
2014 CAAD 10 

SOON TO COME EITHER A COLNAGO v1r OR CIPOLINI C800


----------



## Wellybiker (Dec 11, 2014)

5. 2005 TCR (roadie,eww), 2013 Avanti Competitor (XC race bike), 2010 Enduro (fun bike) DMR Trailstar (fun bike, co-share with missus), 2000 Scott Expert Racing (SS racer) 2004 Mongoose Rogue (BMX). And the missus has a TCR also, and daughter (6) a Kona Makena.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

One less than I want... or maybe 2.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

3.1

2012 Yeti ASR-5
2006 Fetish Discipline SS
1990 Trek 5500 Road bike (indoor trainer)
2013 Niner One 9 Frame (just started building...that's the .1)


----------



## adhed (Apr 17, 2014)

No I just have 2 bikes - road and mtb. In last year I also had a full suspension bike (Stumpy) but I sold it because I relocated to study in city without mountains.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

At one point I had four (AM, DH/FR, DJ and commuter), then I dwindled down to 0 for a couple of years, now I have two: AM and cheapo fatbike. Will go up to four again in 2015, most likely: I need a beater DH/FR rig and will 98%-likely upgrade the fatbike and keep the Walgoose for a Cape-side beach cruiser.


----------



## MeyekulBayrd (Sep 25, 2014)

1996 Cannondale Super V 900
2014 Trek EX 7

One day I may fix up the old Super V and put some fat tires on it.


----------



## JusReloaded (Dec 15, 2014)

2

2014 Niner Air 9 RDO

2014 Niner Jet 9 RDO


----------



## mikebowyer (Mar 7, 2006)

2x 2015 GT Force X Carbon
2x 2014 GT Rukus DJ (Circus forks)
1x 1982 Trek touring bike
1x 2006 Schwinn Peloton Pro
1x 2006 Schwinn Peloton Team
1x 2013 Scott Scale 930
1x 2014 Scott Spark 940
1x 1990s Huffy Catalyst Carbon BMX
1x ONE Bicycles BMX 2000s
1x classic schwinn 16" kids bike
1x GT 12" kids bike
1x Stryder bike (still in box from Santa)

So 14 I guess. Might have another BMX somewhere...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

mikebowyer said:


> 2x 2015 GT Force X Carbon
> 2x 2014 GT Rukus DJ (Circus forks)
> 1x 1982 Trek touring bike
> 1x 2006 Schwinn Peloton Pro
> ...


Why do you have multiple bikes that are exactly the same?
IMO you should sell a couple of those and make some money.
so that means sell one of your Force X and Ruckus DJs, one of your Schwinn Pelotons, the ONE BMX, and maybe a kids bikes. 
I'm hoping that those 14 are not only your bikes.


----------



## mikebowyer (Mar 7, 2006)

Wife Bikes


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

mikebowyer said:


> Wife Bikes


Ok that makes more sense.


----------



## jsrdy (Mar 10, 2015)

6 for me. Probably consolidating the cross country and DH bike to one soon.
Cross Country Bike
Downhill/Trail Bike
Cyclocross Bike
Road bike
Triathlon Bike
Beater road bike for commuting


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Three


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

2: 26er FS and 29er HT.


----------



## Ronald Brown (Aug 21, 2014)

I currently own 2 : A 29er Hybrid ; Road / Light Trail and my 26 inch hard tail ; Serious trail ride .


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Four in a couple hours when I pick up my new one. Plus my wife's road bikes gives us five. 

When the kids were living at home, we had ten in the furnace room. The kids grew up and moved out and we sold the house with the furnace room and moved to a condo with limited storage so five is pushing it. I expect to give my old FS to my younger son in a week after I switch out the custom wheelset to the hardtail I'm keeping.


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

I have 3 and the wife has 2. All of mine are 26in.


----------



## plumberroy (Apr 26, 2015)

5 
Basement is my man cave (1/2 is a walk out garage) to my left is my Surly L.H.T. leaning against the chimney, hanging on a rack above it is a Surly steamroller. to the right and behind me is a Univega Alpina 501 , Electra loft 1 and a 1980 Huffy Cantalina 3 speed
I try to resist N+1 rule but sometimes it is hard


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Seven, but I rode all these six last weekend


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Three for me at this point. My 29er, fat bike, CX bike.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

10 total.

Me:
2014 Commencal Meta AM 2 (AM/trail) 
2014 Transition TR500 (DH)
2006 Identiti Dr. Jekyll (DJ)
2003 MC San Andreas (trail)
2013 GT Speed Series Pro XL (BMX)

Boys:
2013 Commencal Supreme 24 (DH)
2014 NS Bikes Clash Jr. (trail/DJ)
2013 SE Ripper X (bmx)
2009 Specialized hotrock 24" (riding around the neighboor hood)

Wife:
2007 Mongoose Otero Super (trail)


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

3 currently:

2012 SC Chameleon, custom build

Mongoose Dolomite, heavily (and cheaply) customized

2006 Kona Coiler Deluxe, custom rebuild in progress. Pics to come next weekend, should be pretty sweet.


----------



## Burton58 (Sep 7, 2013)

6, just sold my 29er

Santa Cruz Bantam
Marin Argenta A6
DK General Lee
'72 Schwinn Super Sport

Fiancé:
Custom 26er hardtail
Dawes Sheila


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Currently have 10 in the basement and 1 in the garage:

2014 Santa Crus Superlight 29
2005 Jamis Dragon
2003 Jamis Dakota converted to a singlespeed
2007 Lemond Limoges tri bike (need to sell)
2002 Gunnar Street Dog fixed/free
2002 Jamis Quest (which my son has taken over)
2000 Santa Cruz Superlight, which I gave to my son when I got the '14
Dahon folding bike, which I use for runs to/from the basement when working in the yard
Old Trek hybrid, will probably send to college with my daughter in the fall
Cannondale Road that I'm holding for a friend, though he needs to get it now that he has a house
Burley tandem that also belongs to the friend though I'm kinda hoping he won't take it back

update 3/4/2016: friend claimed his bikes.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I now own 3.5 bikes.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

I only have 1,,Heckler


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

10, 6 mountain, 3 road and 1 1969 schwinn sting ray


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

It's possible......


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice bikes yrrrr......awesome pic .....


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

Total 8 bikes.....Nice keep it up.......


----------



## nicolealipford123 (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice ......


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

1997 GT LTS DH (my old race rig)
1998 GT STS (Thermoplastic)
2005 Santa Cruz Superlight (selling)
2014 Giant Anthem (now my sons bike)
Norco Sight (my daily rider)

Wife and other son both have Treks

I'll just post a picture of the GT-STS....cuz it's rad


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

TAOS1 said:


> 1997 GT LTS DH (my old race rig)
> 1998 GT STS (Thermoplastic)
> 2005 Santa Cruz Superlight (selling)
> 2014 Giant Anthem (now my sons bike)
> ...


Oh man that is awesome! I had the '97 LTS-2 . I wish so much I hadn't sold it  Oh well.

On topic...I have 4
2011 Giant Trance MTB
2008 Cannondale X7 Cyclocross as my roadie
1988 Raleigh Technium Scott Tinley Edition(Just purchased for around town) Ironically I just got some PRs with it yesterday.

And finally an old Giant Upland MTB that is just sentimental because my mom bought it for me around 2000 before she passed. It is all beat up because I was a kid beating the crap out of it on jumps and stairs, just anything you can think of an 8th grader doing to a bike. In the future going to rebuild it as a solid single speed.


----------



## Bmcconnaha (Feb 16, 2016)

Specialized fuse
Specialized fat boy
Santa Cruz Bronson. 
Always room for one more....

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## coldrolling (Sep 8, 2015)

4.5 currently

- FS XC bike (SC Tallboy)
- FS trail bike (Trek Remedy 29) 
- steel gravel bike (Raleigh Tamland)
- grocery getter I scrapped together (26inch rigid mtb w/nice old parts)
- singlespeed frameset/wheels that currently aren't built up 

the only thing missing is a dirt jumper


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

1 - 2015 Specialized Stumpjumper Evo 29er
2 - 2004 Specialized Enduro Pro
3 - Giant something hardtail, converted to SS
4 - Performance brand road bike for road riding/commuting


----------



## sevenhelmet (Feb 29, 2016)

I only have 1 bike, but there are 4 in my garage, one for everyone in the family.

I ordered a new wheelset for my 29er hardtail, so I will soon have 1 wheelset for MTB, and one wheelset for commuter/towny. Does that count as 1.5?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

the exact number isn't important, all i know is i'm 3 short of enough.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Down to 2.5... Working on selling the Homegrown and more then likely the Jedi.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just got another today.
I am back to 5 bikes.

2016 Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 (just picked it up today)
2014 Trek Crossrip Elite
2013 Trek Cobia
2013 Trek 3700 Disc (for sale)
1994 Cannondale R300 (wall decoration now)


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

2015 giant glory and 2013 Kona process soon to be replaced by a 2016 giant reign


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

Three:
-Fat front Jones Spaceframe (mostly SS) 2011
-Orange Five RS 2016
-Giant Glory 1 2015


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally found this thread buried deep in Passion o_0









Family Peloton ^^

*Kona Process 134
*Transition Bandit 29er
*GT Avalanche 
+ a couple of Walmart bikes for younger two

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Braves Nation (Aug 3, 2010)

2 Mountain bikes, 6 beach cruisers, 2 tandems.


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

FIVE......

1 Road bike - 2007 Motobecane Sprintour - all Ultegra

4 MTB - 2012 Specialized Stumpy Comp Carbon 29er, 2000(?)Specialized Stumpy Comp, 1994 Univega Alpina 5.7 (totally upgraded - this was my first mtb ever), 1996 Bridgeston MB5 (wife's - need a fork to be op!)


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

Just two.

One full squish. One hardtail for a neighborhood/greenway/backup/loaner.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2016)

three.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm cleaning out the stable.
At the end of it I'll have only 2 full bikes and 1 frame. Then comes a new bike, I am hoping a Kona Honzo.

It'll go well with my Rocky Mountain Instinct 950 and Trek Crossrip Elite.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

3-ish;
'16 Fuel EX 9 mtn bike
'14 Crocket cx bike
Budget SS cx/city frankenbuild
+ 1 or 2 old hybrids


----------



## wickedraist (May 9, 2016)

I have Two ( see signature below)
Wife has One (Specialize hybrid)
Son has One (Haro)


----------

